# SMS-Mailer anstatt E-Mail-Programm!!



## g-zus (15. April 2001)

Hi Leute!

Viele von euch sind sicherlich schon "soooo weit"(ca.2 Tage nach Beginn des Lernes einer Programmiersprache!!!) ein E-Mail-Programm zu schreiben.
Oder zumindest einen Anony-Mailer.
Aber das is' nix, was mich interessiert.
Mich interessiert viel mehr folgendes:

Wie kann ich mit einem Programm eine SMS verschicken?!?
Ich bin schon soweit, um zu verstehen, dass die Coder von solchen Progz die FreeSMS-Service benutzen und einfach Variablen an das Script oder so ähnlich schicken...
Aber das funzt bei mir nicht!
Weiß jemand von euch wie genau man das anstellt?!?!?
Hat vielleicht schonmal einer von euch sowas gemacht?

Oder noch besser:

Es gibt auch Programme mit denen man an ICQ was senden kann.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube ich habe mal auf ICQ.com gesehen, dass man über den Browser eine ICQ-Nachricht verschicken kann....
Stimmt doch, oder?
Wenn das geht, funzt das genauso?!?!
Und mit AIM (Aol Instant Messanger)?

Sorry, das sind viele Fragen, aber interessiert mich halt sehr.

Jetzt schon mal THX

.::G-ZUS::.


----------



## Moartel (16. April 2001)

*Vorsicht!*

Also erstmal muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht glaube, dass es legal ist, einfach ein paar Variablen an das Skript eines SMS-Servers zu schicken. Ich würde mich dabei nicht erwischen lassen. Diese Anbieter haben immer eine Seite mit Benutzungshinweisen und -regeln vorgeschaltet, die du dem Nutzer dann ja nicht anzeigst. Im Zweifelsfall, wenn ein USer also mit deinem Prog Mist baut, bist DU und nur DU allein dafür verantwortlich. Darüber musst du dir bei solchen Aktionen immer im klaren sein.


----------

